# Richard Jewell, RIP



## grydth (Aug 29, 2007)

He was the security guard who spotted the bomb at the Olympics and courageously saved some lives - only to be wrongfully and publicly smeared by the federal government as being (hint-hint! wink-wink!) the bomber! Hounding by the media, inevitably, followed.

Actually, the killer was Eric Rudolph. Jewell was innocent.

Jewell struggled to get his life and good name back, and eventually worked as a deputy sheriff.

What price did anyone ever pay for what was done to this man?


----------



## exile (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, I agree, grydth. All honor to this shamefully treated, good man. :asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree. Much Respect to Mr. Jewell and his loved ones!

:asian: :asian: :asian:

R.I.P. Sir!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Carol (Aug 29, 2007)

He was, is, and will be a hero.

May God rest his soul.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 29, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Aug 30, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 4, 2007)

Rip


----------

